
NYC Schools Chancellor forbids use of Zoom - joemaller1
https://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/education/ny-education-officials-stop-zoom-remote-learning-20200404-vzicdsvzmvd2llmnu3gevszeeu-story.html
======
ColinWright
Greeted with this banner:

> _Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European
> countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options
> that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. We
> continue to identify technical compliance solutions that will provide all
> readers with our award-winning journalism._

------
detaro
[https://archive.is/6YUOF](https://archive.is/6YUOF)

------
aaron695
It seems to be more about standardizing on one product, which is fair enough
given the short timeframe.

